# Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme



## ziemlicherneuling (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Teichianer,
es ist also vollbracht. Der Pflanzenfilter-Mörtelkübel läuft seit fast 10 Tagen. Nach ca. 3 Tagen, als sich die Wolken der Lava senkten, war das Wasser glasklar. Seit gestern aber beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das Wasser plätschere nicht mehr so wie am Anfang. Kann sich das schon zugesetzt haben? Am Gefiltertem Wasser kann es nicht liegen, denn das Wasser war eh nicht besonders veralgt. Ich fürchte, die vom Göga besorgte Pumpe, ein Fontänenteil mit 750 l/h ist zu schwach und das Lavasubstrat, bzw. die Kleinteilchen haben sich schon verdichtet . Zum Aufbau: Pümpchen pumpt Wasser durch eine Öffnung unten am Eimer, dann schlängelt sich ein gelöcherter Schlauch spiralförmig am Boden. Drüber liegt eine blaue Filtermatte und da drüber 60 Kg Lava mit Pflanzen. Was meint Ihr, muss da eine stärkere Pumpe ran? Das blaue Filterzeug halte ich auch für falsch... Ich zeig´s euch mal: Achja optisch ist das wahrlich keine Glanzleistung aber da mach ich schon noch was.
Übrigends ist auch der totgeglaubte __ Kiwi wieder zum Leben erwacht und - oh Wunder- hat rosa Spitzen!!

Grüße von Eva

Hab auch noch Bilder von einer der blühenden Krebsscheren beigefügt, darauf sieht man auch die 4er-Bande, die übrigends am Muttertag das totale Anlaichspektakel geboten hat. Und unser Teichbewacher- Gusti ein Kater-Methusalix aus dem Tierheim bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung.


----------



## scholzi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

 Eva


ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, muss da eine stärkere Pumpe ran?


Nein...durch einen Pflanzenfilter soll ja nicht so viel wie möglich Wasser durchfließen, sondern wenig und langsam....
Sag mal....wie hast du die geile Wand im Hintergrund deines Teiches gemacht
sieht ja aus wie im Aquarium.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Servus Scholzi,
na wenn du meinst, aber wenn´s dann irgendwann nimmer plätschert? Na gut, wir werden sehen. Die Wand ist selbst gekauft vom Göga und war eigentlich der Starschuß für den Teich, denn ER wollte eigentlich nur einen Wasserfall - egal wo das wasser reinfällt. Während ich einen möglichst naturnahen biotopichen Tümpel ohne Technik wollte:smoki
Naja so ist das halt im Eheleben, gell?

Ciao Eva

Wenn du willst kann ich mal das Prospekt suchen. Du könntest den Hersteller aber auch im Netz finden. Ich glaub das hieß natural rocks der so.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallöchen, 
ich muss das jetzt nochmal hochschieben, denn mittlerweile tröpfelt´s nur noch. Ok, ich werde also morgen das Ganze nochmal rausräumen und reinigen. Wenn ich dann schon mal wieder alles darußen hab, könnte ich eigentlich das komische Filtermattenzeugs rausschmeißen und stattdessen Kies (da hätte ich nämlich noch was übrig) unter die Lava packen. Wäre das schlau? Hm?

Eva


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallo Eva.

Für längere Standzeiten wäre es vermutlich "schlau" irgendeine Art Vorfilter so zu integrieren, dass Du nicht jedes Mal das Ganze Ding abreißen musst, um diesen zu reinigen....
Wird bei Eurer derzeitigen Konstruktionsweise natürlich schwierig.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallo Anett,
das ist wohl wahr und ich hab´s auch schon befürchtet. Allerdings hatte ich doch gelesen, dass andere Teichianer solche Kübel angelegt hatten und so gut wie nie gereinigt haben. Wie schon geschrieben, am Teichwasser kann´s nicht liegen, das war schon ohne diesen Filter recht klar. Also denke ich, es liegt an der Lava, wir hatten die sogar schon ausgewaschen aber vielleicht nicht gründlich genug so dass sich Lavastaub jetzt verdichtet hat. 
Natürlich gießt´s heut wie blöd, so dass sich meine Motivation, das Problem zu lösen, gegen Null bewegt. Was kann schon passieren? Geht das Pümchen hopps, wenn das Wasser nicht mehr durchkommt? Naja vielleicht wird ja nachher das Wetter besser?

Trozdem Danke für deine Antwort
LG Eva


----------



## Micha2008 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallo Eva,

versuche es doch nur mal mit Bactoballs, die gibt es günstig bei Tauzt, Ebay,
mein flter ist ähnlich, mit 3 Kammern und größer, aber die Wurzeln meiner darin enthaltenen Wasserpflanzen können sich da gut festhalten und es dauert nicht lange dann wirst Du die ersten Libellenlarven beobachten können

Micha


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallo Micha,
was sind denn das für Dinger, diese Bactoballs? Und könntes du mir mal ein Bild von deinem Filter zeigen?
LG Eva


----------



## Micha2008 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallo Eva

am Mittwoch bin ich wieder zu Hause, dann werde ich Dir ein paar Fotos machen, wenn es nicht zu spät wird, muß bundesweit arbeiten  damit Ihr telefonieren könnt, oder Du suchst bei Ebay  nach bactoball oder igelfilter
das sind Kugeln mit vielen Stäbchen ran, hier geht es um eine große Oberfläche auf der sich Bakterien ansammeln, sowie bei Deinem Lavagestein
die das Wasser biologisch filtern sollen. Die Wurzeln der Planzen finden guten Halt und entziehen dem Wasser auch Nährstoffe. wenn Du möchtest mach ich dir eine Skizze von dem Filter.
Du solltest bei dir mehrere Kübel in Reihe schalten und  mit Sumpfplanzen bepflanzen, falls der Platz es hergibt, Höhenunterschied vom Wulst der Kübel reicht aus.
falls ich Dir nicht gleich antworte, die Arbeit frisst mich im Moment auf.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Micha2008 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallo Eva,

also diese bactoballs findest Du bei EBAY am billigsten, nach diesem Logo solltest Du schauen

Dieser Filter funktioniert als 3Kammerfilter. Du könntest es bauen wie ein "Pflanzgraben" mit Deinen Mörtelkübeln und das Wasser schön Langsam fließen lassen. Wie ein Planzgraben funktioniert findest Du bei "Naturagart".

Aber frag ruhig.

Gruß Micha


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*

Hallo Micha,
danke für deine Mühe . Aus welchem Material ist denn dein Behälter? Allerdings sehe ich, dass du da mörtlen musstest - das kommt für mich als teilzeitarbeitende Mutter zweier Grundschulkinder mit chronisch krankem Göga echt nicht in Frage  - unmöglich! 
Die Baktoballs interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, da ich glaube, die Lava passt schon. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich das Ganze tasächlich noch mal ausgeräumt, den Schlauch und die Filtermatte rausgeschmissen und als Basis Kiesel genommen. Jetzt plätschert es prima, wenn die Pflanzen mal etabliert sind wird das bestimmt funktionieren. 
Dein Filter ist da natürlich viel professioneller und vor allem leichter zu reinigen, gell? Wie oft machst du das eigentlich? Welche Pflanzen hast du gewählt? Und achja - ein Foto wäre nett
Gruß Eva


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Pflanzenfilter für Arme*



Micha2008 schrieb:


> also diese bactoballs findest Du bei EBAY am billigsten, nach diesem Logo solltest Du schauen



Sorry, Micha, Du kannst gerne eine Link zu diesem Logo legen, aber nicht einfach das Bild hier einsetzen. Bitte lies Dir diesen Beitrag noch einmal durch: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19970


----------

